# New Guy - Hervey Bay



## Wahoo2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone!

I have been in the area for around 10 months now and finally decided to man up and buy a kayak. I'm looking at the Malibu pro fisher or the Extreme Outlaw. I'm 126kgs and 6'1 so want something with a bit of stability and good fishing platform.

I'm really keen to meet new people and make some new fishing mates as it seems to be hard to meet people in the lates 20's early 30's for some reason..

Anyways shoot me a message if you would like to go for a fish sometime or have any advice on kayaks for a big bopper..

Tight lines

Kane


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Kane

Superb kayak fishing territory you are in. Not surprised about age groups though, Hervey Bay seems to be something of the "blue rinse" set these days!

Re boats, definitely give the Stealth 495 a go. Possibly also the Stealth Profisha 525 and the Kaskazi Dorado II.

For plastic the Jackson Cuda would suit a big bloke too.

Tight lines!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Evo 495 or prowler kayak 4.3 or over be perfect for your size


----------



## Wahoo2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you for all of the advice guys.. I really appreciate it!

The only thing with thoe kayaks suggested is they are much more expensive than my budget at this stage. I love the look of the Ocean Kayak Prowler and a couple of the others but just can't bring myself to part with that much coin at this early stage.

I have rea a heap of reviews on the Malibu Pro Fisher and they are all really good? From experience why is it not a good kayak? Hamdling? Comfort? Stability?

Wanting to spend between low to mid $1000's on my first one

Can't wait to wet a line

Kane


----------



## Wahoo2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Lazybugger.

Just had a look at the specs and the max load is far too light for me plus gear.. Looks well setup though!

Kane


----------



## Wahoo2 (Aug 6, 2014)

This is more my price range? Thoughts?

http://bla.com.au/default/shop-online/c ... yak-4.html


----------



## Wahoo2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Picked up a Malibu Stealth 12 yesterday and went out for a quick padde this morning out front of Aqua Vue..

Heading out again tomorrow if anyone would like to show me around


----------

